# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Alux (7. März 2012)

Ich biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung, mein Heimatserver ist Madmortem auf Hordenseite. Auch Eintritt in unsere Gilde ist kein Problem. Einfach eine PN an mich bei Interesse.


----------

